# TV Seiki no visualiza los archivos multimedia



## Michel MC (Nov 3, 2020)

Hola, tengo una TV Seiki modelo LC22g78, de pronto dejó de visualizar los archivos multimedia grabados en la memoria USB, visualiza las carpetas pero no el contenido multimedia q hay en ellas, como se puede resolver este problema?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi this is an english only forum so translate before posting next time. here the translation 

Hello, I have a Seiki TV model LC22g78, suddenly it stopped displaying the multimedia files recorded on the USB memory, it displays the folders but not the multimedia content in them, how can this problem be solved?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Michel MC said:


> Hola, tengo una TV Seiki modelo LC22g78, de pronto dejó de visualizar los archivos multimedia grabados en la memoria USB, visualiza las carpetas pero no el contenido multimedia q hay en ellas, como se puede resolver este problema?


It depends on the wrong file type. What is the format of the usb fat32 or ntfs drive? Try using another USB to see if you still have problems. files larger than 2GB must use ntfs.


----------



## RandyAlen (Oct 20, 2020)

Michel MC said:


> Hola, tengo una TV Seiki modelo LC22g78, de pronto dejó de visualizar los archivos multimedia grabados en la memoria USB, visualiza las carpetas pero no el contenido multimedia q hay en ellas, como se puede resolver este problema?


Hi, Michel! First of all, it would be great if you post in English. Addressing your issue; could be the problem of the file format in which you have copied the files onto the USB. Certain file formats are unreadable in TVs, and you might want to check with that. You can also try using another USB device. Sometimes that works.


----------

